# Last live steam run through Sailor Don's garden



## SailorDon (Jan 6, 2008)

Sailor Don is packing it up and leaving Houston in 4 days. This collection of trains in the garden will be relocated from Houston, Texas to Livingston, Texas. 

This is a video of the last live steam run through Sailor Don's Houston garden.

I think of it as the "Last Train to Clarksville", even though there is no Clarksville station on my layout.

Last Train to Clarksville


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

Well, kind of a sad day but think of all the new opportunities and fun to set up all new in the new yard. Looks like you will easily be able to move and reuse all your blocks and track. (have fun moving all those stones







). Any plans for the new track layout yet?


----------



## SailorDon (Jan 6, 2008)

Posted By Nutz-n-Bolts on 24 Mar 2012 06:58 AM 
Any plans for the new track layout yet? The plans for the new layout are to start with the basics of the old layout and "add-on". I don't have any formal plans for the "add-on" yet. I'm going to get moved over the next month and get a feel for what will work best at my new location.

It will be a lot of work moving all the edger stones, but I can't leave them at this place. Lucky for me I have a pickup truck and a utility trailer. It will still take several trips, but the new place is only 80 miles away and I have a month or more to make the move.


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

A truck and trailer will make the job much faster. You might try to entice over a buddy or two with a tasty beverage. Then those stones could get loaded and the rest piled for the second loading. And with all the "beverage muscles" abounding you won't feel as is you've done a thing. 

Glad to hear the rail road will be growing. Should be a easy set up initially, since you have done it once already. 

Keep us posted on progress.


----------

